# ho ho ho. new truck stuff.



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> Merry Christmas all. im buying myself some new stuff for the "New truck" anything you guys think i should add. also includes the work it needs done...
> 
> -Laptop stand. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004B0IGLU/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
> 
> ...


What did you get for a truck??


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

It appears you are a gadget nerd like me :thumbsup:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> What did you get for a truck??


2002 gmc savana.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

zwodubber said:


> It appears you are a gadget nerd like me :thumbsup:


Yes. It's my truck and it represents me. It's already got the extra flashers installed. 
Need to replace the one on the passenger side. It broke already.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> 2002 gmc savana.


Looks good...:thumbup:

How many miles?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> It appears you are a gadget nerd like me :thumbsup:


Looks like you love the toy store...:thumbup::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I didn't realize OSHA requires rear-view mirrors to be LOTO'd. :laughing:


Best thing for doing night service calls (like rebuild risers & masts ripped off houses):


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Looks good...:thumbup:
> 
> How many miles?


181550. I am the 3rd owner. First was an electrician. Drove it to Boston and back everyday. Second was contractor. And now me.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Looks like you love the toy store...:thumbup::laughing::thumbup:


Can't argue with you on that one :laughing:

I spend so much time in this thing I really just wanted MY music and navigation. The laptop only comes out when doing reports in the field.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I didn't realize OSHA requires rear-view mirrors to be LOTO'd. :laughing:
> 
> 
> better check that code book, read the fine print...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Without LED strips:












After turning them on:














Slicklocks: Damned cheap insurance:













LED lights over the driver, rear & side cargo doors:












2000w run/4000w surge inverter under passenger seat (2nd battery between seat & headache rack, isolator under hood):










Remote on/off on headache rack inside side cargo door, with duplex.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Without LED strips:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice setup, I need some sort of led strips for the side compartment of the truck bed. It sucks at night using the light on my impact to find a tool


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Without LED strips:
> 
> After turning them on:
> 
> ...


Cost on inverter setup?. And yes! That the toolbox I mentioned earlier. I was right!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JoeKP said:


> Cost on inverter setup?. And yes! That the toolbox I mentioned earlier. I was right!


I bought the inverter at a pawn shop for about 80 dollars. Northern Tools sells their version of it I think for around 250 to 300 bucks.

The second battery was about 125 dollars. Isolator sent me back another 50. And in all the cables, connections and everything else you're probably looking around 600 to 700 dollars.

The toolbox is a Sears Craftsman scratch and dent special I bought for like 200 dollars.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> 181550. I am the 3rd owner. First was an electrician. Drove it to Boston and back everyday. Second was contractor. And now me.


Let's see if you can take it to 300,000...:thumbsup:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Let's see if you can take it to 300,000...:thumbsup:


Hell. Im planning more than that. Lol. It needs brakes 2 rear tires. Plugs wires dist. Cap and a crack in radiatior tank fixed. Other than that no issues. I planned more out of the other van until it got hit. If this one gets hit I'm actually gonna fix it.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> Yes. It's my truck and it represents me. It's already got the extra flashers installed.
> Need to replace the one on the passenger side. It broke already.


Have the dent repaired, it really does not represent you well.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

How about a second battery for that inverter, some snow tires (in case you go to Maine):whistling2: and a trailer hitch with a vise setup.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I didn't realize OSHA requires rear-view mirrors to be LOTO'd. :laughing:
> 
> Best thing for doing night service calls (like rebuild risers & masts ripped off houses):
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yg7HGtS1ubY">YouTube Link</a>


Hey 480, do you have a link still for that light?
I saw you had a remote and did it come in black?
I would like one for my Jeep.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice rig Joe (et all).....~CS~


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

JohnR said:


> How about a second battery for that inverter, some snow tires (in case you go to Maine):whistling2: and a trailer hitch with a vise setup.


Funny you say that about the vise. Already have the parts sitting in the garage to assemble it. I went to cut some emt the other day and decided that I need one


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Have the dent repaired, it really does not represent you well.


It's on my list. It looks much better now that I have washed the truck


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> Merry Christmas all. im buying myself some new stuff for the "New truck" anything you guys think i should add. also includes the work it needs done...
> 
> -Laptop stand. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004B0IGLU/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
> 
> ...


I have a Sony explod head unit that has built in Bluetooth, and it works perfectly. It's a few years old, but the current model at bestbuy is only about $150. Streaming pandora and hands free phone. Screw the adapter!


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

B W E said:


> I have a Sony explod head unit that has built in Bluetooth, and it works perfectly. It's a few years old, but the current model at bestbuy is only about $150. Streaming pandora and hands free phone. Screw the adapter!


Wanna sell it?


----------



## kf5aeo (Dec 4, 2011)

those go lights are also nice for changing primary poletop fuses at night


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

kf5aeo said:


> those go lights are also nice for changing primary poletop fuses at night


the what for who? :blink:


----------



## kf5aeo (Dec 4, 2011)

the go lights. the remote control spotlight. and many of our customers own their own line. they use PMEs (primary metering equipment) and it meters the primary line feeding oil field leases. so the contractors hare responsible for changing primary fuses from after the pme up to each transformer bank.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

kf5aeo said:


> the go lights. the remote control spotlight. and many of our customers own their own line. they use PMEs (primary metering equipment) and it meters the primary line feeding oil field leases. so the contractors hare responsible for changing primary fuses from after the pme up to each transformer bank.


Golight. Mine (# 2067) has two controls.... a hardwired control on the dash, and an RF remote.

They also help to find addresses in the dark.... same reason taxi drivers and pizza deliveries use 'em.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

You should invest all the $$ into a newer van. 02 is old. I have an 08 Chevy express with 110,000 on it. That is going out of service next year.its a lease that the company buys out at the expiration. Then sells off.with my next project being in Connecticut I will rack up some miles going there. Probably get up to about 140k before my new one comes in.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

NacBooster29 said:


> You should invest all the $$ into a newer van. 02 is old. I have an 08 Chevy express with 110,000 on it. That is going out of service next year.its a lease that the company buys out at the expiration. Then sells off.with my next project being in Connecticut I will rack up some miles going there. Probably get up to about 140k before my new one comes in.


Yes. But I don't own or work for big companies. I do maintence for the town. Work for 2 electricians that each own their own companies. And do my various side jobs when needed.


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

Problem with an 08 with 140K is they still want 7-10K for it on the lot. Maybe more. Vans are big bucks new and used for something newer.

I'd swap the bumper(at least paint it black for now), detail it and go.

I have a 99 Express 3500 12' cutaway and it has 68K on it. No rot/rust and runs the nuts. Keeping that baby for a while. I put a new Chrome grille on it a year ago and it cost me 90 bucks delivered new. LOL

Tom


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

It's already gotten a few coats of grey primer. Going to get some darker grey to final coat.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

K. Phone mount. New radio, and second backup camera is in the mail. Just installed the led lights. Installed the laptop stand. Getting the obdii sensor tonight then setting that up tomorrow ish. I have all the parts to make the check engine light go away. Will deal with that after the new year. And have to run the wire for the GPS my uncle gave me today. Pics later


----------



## di11igaf (Jan 1, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Without LED strips:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn nice setup. The inside setup of your van is similiar to mine, I don't have much floorspace though since I gotta lug my vice and porta-pony set up with me every where. I'm gonna look into the lights and inverter set up, that would really come in handy.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Still waiting for the ho pics.........


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Hey Joe what window flashers you got? I need some to help avoid being a stain on the road working on site lighting. Anyone else feel free to let me know also.

ZWO whatever happened to that camera?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Sparky J said:


> Hey Joe what window flashers you got? I need some to help avoid being a stain on the road working on site lighting. Anyone else feel free to let me know also.
> 
> ZWO whatever happened to that camera?


Over the years, I have fallen in love with flashing lights on my truck. I started with the simple orange beacon on the roof. 

I have a few of these: http://www.sirennet.com/whuhf2150.html
They have been installed in everything from my plowing tractor, to the pickup to the backup lights in the vans.

these are the current lights in my van: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006R0DS1U/ref=oh_details_o09_s00_i00
they have the only flash pattern that I like

I also have some of these coming in to throw on the van:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AKXH0F0/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00

when the funds allow, I want to look into some of these: 
http://www.sirennet.com/traffic.html

This site is always my favorite site to look at for lighting solutions. they arent cheap so I end up on ebay or amazon for cheap ones. 
http://www.sirennet.com/ :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Also here's some pics. They were used for a warranty issue. So nothing special. But they are some bright lights. Ill grab some more for you guys tomorrow. The one of the tractor is maybe 5 years old. Haha and threw the one of the old van with its beacon.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

one of these are also nice. its on my list! http://www.sirennet.com/cgcgx.html


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

For the ones you have right now they need some sort of driver or flashing module right? I was actually looking at some similar I'm was also looking at some smaller grille units a while back. So many ways to spend money so little time.
I just got me some cheap LED interior lights (thanks BWE and 480!). Someday I will post pictures someday.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Sparky J said:


> For the ones you have right now they need some sort of driver or flashing module right? I was actually looking at some similar I'm was also looking at some smaller grille units a while back.


The ones linked to amazon do all that. Ill snag more pics tomorrow.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Sparky J said:


> I just got me some cheap LED interior lights (thanks BWE and 480!). Someday I will post pictures someday.


These ones?


----------



## fondini (Dec 22, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I didn't realize OSHA requires rear-view mirrors to be LOTO'd. :laughing:
> 
> Best thing for doing night service calls (like rebuild risers & masts ripped off houses):
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yg7HGtS1ubY">YouTube Link</a>


I like that light setup!


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> These ones?


Yes sir but I screwed up and got more of the yellower ones, but who cares more light than I had before!!!
Thanks for the light link also :thumbup:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

heres some more pics and a video!


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Very nice. Where did you get the flashers?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Very nice. Where did you get the flashers?


Amazon. Links above!


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

also, here is the whelen installed im one of my previous trucks:


----------



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

FlowMasters with twin 3 1/2 exhaust tips, K&N Filter, 2500 Watt Inverter (5000 Starting), Xenon Light Kit...performance like night & day. Has much better pickup and improved gas mileage.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

journeyman777 said:


> FlowMasters with twin 3 1/2 exhaust tips, K&N Filter, 2500 Watt Inverter (5000 Starting), Xenon Light Kit...performance like night & day. Has much better pickup and improved gas mileage.


Nice


----------

